# Tailers



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Found about 15 fish in about an acre area. I hit every fish over and over and couldnt even get one interested. In 20 years of chasing these things, I have never struck out on that many actively tailing fish. There was some real size in there as well. 
The pictures are of a red that was pushing 40" in less than a foot of water.
After failing miserably, I went back to the boat grabbed a spinning rod and caught some bait. Went back to the fish and struck out again. What a joke! I have never seen fish lockjawed like that, especially when actively tailing.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

They were honed in on one bait! I've found that big reds in skinny water prefer the smallest fly I'd ever tie. Size 8 fiddler pattern usually gets it done. Set it out way in front and hope the fish gets close, then one little strip...


----------

